# Free x2/50 workshop manual



## Bernard Jones (Dec 18, 2011)

Follow these instructions for free X2/50 (Fiat Ducato 2006 on) workshop manual;

1) Go to this link and download the free 637MB ISO file. MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
(you have to wait a minute if using the free 'Regular Download' service, instead of the chargeable faster speed download.)
2) Burn the file on to a CD
3) Remove and replace the CD in your CD ROM drive

Your Free X2/50 full workshop manual will open.
Starts in Italian but them there is a choice of about 6 different languages in a drop down menu

Download it now whilst its there!


----------



## bob72 (Dec 18, 2011)

Any idea if this covers the 3.0D Iveco engine in the 2007+ Ducato? 

But thanks for the link anyway!!


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 18, 2011)

Covers the 2.2, 2.3 and 3.0 litre Ducato. 2006 on  Don't know whether the 3.0 is the same as the Iveco.


----------



## bob72 (Dec 18, 2011)

It is and it does. Thanks for this I have been after it
For ages.


----------



## Nosha (Dec 18, 2011)

Does this cover the 2.8 JTD engine please?

I bought a 'genuine' copy of the Fiat disc off ebay, it covers most engines inc mine but is VERY difficult to navigate and use!


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 19, 2011)

Nosha said:


> Does this cover the 2.8 JTD engine please?
> 
> I bought a 'genuine' copy of the Fiat disc off ebay, it covers most engines inc mine but is VERY difficult to navigate and use!



No it doesn't cover the 2.8, sorry.  The 2.8 is fitted in the earlier Ducato, up to 2006.

I got one off ebay too.  Described as a workshop manual, but was just a pirate internet link into the manufacturers parts catalogue database for all Fiat vehicles, depending on an internet link to work and having an expiry date.  It also depended on downloading software to change the identification number of your PC, so as fool the Fiat computer into thinking you were accessing it from a licenced source, like a franchised dealer.  This could stop other programmes on your PC from working.  It was removeable so you could restore your other programmes, but then the parts catalogue wouldn't work!

The link I posted above is not like that at all.  Its a proper workshop manual, needing no internet connection once it has been downloaded, and having no expiry date.  But it only covers the new Ducato from 2006 on.


----------



## Jacana851 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Bernard. Have downloaded a copy of this manual and found so useful - it's going to save hours of head scratching! Thanks again


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 31, 2011)

You're Welcome.

Its a full Workshop Manual, Engine Out, Stripdown etc.  Trouble with these electronic versions is you can't see how much there is like you can when its a book.  You have to click the right link to find it.  If you are going to use it you really need to spend half an hour clicking all the links to see where they lead.  Otherwise you will miss a lot of whats on there.

Some people read the downloaded ISO file by 'mounting' it into a simulated CD Drive like the free programme Daemon Lite.  Instead of copying it on to a real CD and using that.  The advantage being that your PC reads from the hard drive much faster than the CD drive.  So the pages load much faster when you click on them. 

Free version for non commercial use, with no time limit, is third one down on this link  Daemon Tools Lite: Downloads :: DAEMON-Tools.cc


----------



## guycooper (Jun 6, 2012)

*www.megaupload.com - Gone*

Hi All

New here, and keen to get my hands on the manual CD-ROM.

Unfortunately megaupload had been taken down by The Feds (yes really - The FBI).

Anyone know where else I can get a copy? I don't mind paying for someone to burn me a copy.

Cheers

Guy


----------



## guycooper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Owner Manuals*

Just found the owner manuals, which will help with some of the stuff I need (fuses etc.) here:

Select a model - Owner Handbook Professional


----------

